# 1970's Clay carpet pad removal



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

I removed the nasty carpet in my soon to be baby boy's nursery and saw the lovely site of clay padding stuck to the hardwood undermeath, YAY! I removed some a year ago and it took literally days of scraping (being careful not to mar the hardwood) and then using a solvent remover, but it stunk and had a bunch of chemicals in it, with my wife being so pregnant i don't want to use harsh chemicals if i don't have to, please help me out here and save me from a few days of hands and knees scraping!

If this isn't done asap i "can't" go for the small game opener to my property!!!!!!
thakns in advance fellas, Jay


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

It might be easier to sand and refinish the floor.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Yet another example of how stupid people were in the 70's. I'm surprized it wasn't a shag carpet you were pulling up. Lucky that is a small room, so it shouldn't take you too long. My first house had rooms that size and I refinished the floors. That was a lot of work. The houses built in the 50's have some of the nices hardwood floors. It's a shame the all are covered up with carpet now.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Check with a floor expert first, but what about a floor buffer with a coarse pad?


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah this house was built in the 60's and has beautiful hardwood underneath all the nasty carpet and PAD, i cleaned it off one room floor like i mentioned, but i don't have the cash to refinish the floor, unless someone knows a hardwood floor guy that wants to trade service for a 650lb electric chain hoist for their garage that is valued at $1200!

With baby Joshua on the way the budget is TIGHT!


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

oh the fun, updates soon.................


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

DeerManager, refinishing a floor isnt really that hard. patience when sanding is the most important advice i can give. look it up on line and maybe you can have a DIY project.
all the tools can be rented.
and for getting up the left over padding glue....try Goo-Gone. and this may sound really stupid to some people...but if you do small areas, Zippo fluid works great on any glue or sticky stuff.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Buy a floor scraper from HD for $10 bucks so you are not on your hands and knees. Then rent a floor sander for a day and do a clear coat. The floor sander will allow you to go at it with the scraper. Get most off with the scraper then let the sander take care of the rest. Im sure you could DIY for $50 or so. $10 for scraper/$20 or so to rent the sander and $10-20 in stain.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

There isnt glue, right? Just stuck from being walked on all these years?


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

Not too bad of a job to refinish yourself. I did a few rooms at my old house, maybe a couple hundred bucks and few days out of the house to put 3-4 coats of poly on. Don't want to be in the house when doing it (esp. with preg wife). 

Andy


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

mostly done, thanks for the info guys. I used a goo gone and some other stuff i found and cleaned it all off and then wiped the floor down with almond oil and it looks great!


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

for future reference, a soft to medium scotchbrite pad and Murphys oil soap does wonders. Put the pad on a pole sander and you will be able to do the job standing up. Use the Murphys straight and clean up w/ a wet terry cloth rag.


----------

